# Meta AM/Trail V4



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

Da es noch keinen Thread zu diesen Bikes gibt eröffne ich hiermit einen.
Hat jemand Infos zu Geometrie/Gewicht vom Meta Trail v4? Das AM ist ja überall beworben und ausführlichst beschrieben aber zu der 120mm Trail Version findet man fast garnichts:


----------



## holgersen (14. August 2014)

Habe auch schon intensiver geschaut, aber das wird wohl noch dauern. Commencal wird sicher nach und nach die Webseite bzgl. der 2015er Produktpalette umstellen, das Hardttail ist ja auch noch nicht drauf.

Der Rahmen soll 100 Gramm weniger als der vom AM wiegen und hat halt 2 cm weniger Federweg (3.000 Gramm vs. 2.900 Gramm ohne Dämpfer). Ausserdem meine ich, dass der Lenkwinkel 1° steiler ist.

Schicke neue Plattform haben die da entwickelt, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (10. September 2014)

Wann sind die Bikes offiziell zu kaufen und wo Plz:76185 in meiner nähe gibt es einen Händler?
Gruß


----------



## elfGrad (10. September 2014)

Ich glaube Commencal kannst du nur noch direkt über deren Shop beziehen


----------



## Thebike69 (10. September 2014)

Und das ist dann alles auf französische????


----------



## Plumpssack (10. September 2014)

Oder englisch oder spanisch. Ich liebäugel mit dem Meta AM V4 Rahmen für 999€


----------



## Thebike69 (10. September 2014)

Möchte auch den Rahmen. 
Aber französische, spanisch und Englisch bin ich nicht sooo geübt


----------



## Plumpssack (10. September 2014)

Naja du musst ja eigentlich nur Kaufen drücken deine Adresse eingeben und überweisen
Zu Not kennst du bestimmt jemanden der genug Englisch kann, um etwas im Internet zu bestellen


----------



## Thebike69 (11. September 2014)

Wenn ich nur den Rahmen kaufe, ist da wie bei manchen Firmen schon ein Dämpfer verbaut?
Wollte meine alten Teile Plug-in-Play in den Commencal Rahmen verbauen. Weiß jemand noch einige Daten?


----------



## nullstein (11. September 2014)

Der Meta AM V4 Rahmen für 999€ kommt ohne Dämpfer.
Welche Daten willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Thebike69 (11. September 2014)

Meine tabered Gabel und mein PF  Kurbel 1-Fach sollte schon reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (11. September 2014)

Ja. Dämpfer 200mm Einbaulänge, scheint keiner dabei zu sein aber wird man dann denke ich über dieses à la carte Programm mitbestellen können.


----------



## sycom (13. September 2014)

Die neue Meta V4 Plattform wird ab etwa Mitte November sowohl direkt als auch über wenige Händler verfügbar sein.


----------



## Plumpssack (13. September 2014)

Und bei dir bekommt man Rabatt, stimmts


----------



## Apeman (9. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es schon Fotos von der Meta AM V4 Version für 1999.-?


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Oktober 2014)

Wie realistisch sind die Liefertermine auf der commencal Homepage, wo quasi für jedes Bike ein Countdown läuft!?



sycom schrieb:


> Die neue Meta V4 Plattform wird ab etwa Mitte November sowohl direkt als auch über wenige Händler verfügbar sein.


----------



## Apeman (13. Oktober 2014)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sycom (15. Oktober 2014)

Die sind in der Tat relativ zuverlässig. Wenn wir welche im Shop haben, kann ich das ja mal posten, dann kann man die Dinger auch anfassen


----------



## sycom (15. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Und bei dir bekommt man Rabatt, stimmts


Nein, faktisch sind die Räder bei uns etwas teurer als auf der Commencal Seite. Das ist logisch, da bei direktem Versand sowohl einmal Versand als auch die Endmontage und das Einstellen des Fahrwerks auf den Fahrer entfällt (bei einem kompletten Rad). Makes sense?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Oktober 2014)

sycom schrieb:


> Nein, faktisch sind die Räder bei uns etwas teurer als auf der Commencal Seite. Das ist logisch, da bei direktem Versand sowohl einmal Versand als auch die Endmontage und das Einstellen des Fahrwerks auf den Fahrer entfällt (bei einem kompletten Rad). Makes sense?


Bei meinem Händler  sind die Preise  gleich. Auch inkl. Endmontage und versand


----------



## Apeman (16. Oktober 2014)

Wo ist dein Händler?

Suche einen Commencal Shop in der nähe Freiburg.

Interessiere mich speziell für das meta v4 origin und das supreme park (L/XL)!


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Oktober 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Händler?
> 
> Suche einen Commencal Shop in der nähe Freiburg.
> 
> Interessiere mich speziell für das meta v4 origin und das supreme park (L/XL)!


 
Pn


----------



## Apeman (17. Oktober 2014)

hey leute,
ich brauche hilfe. kann mich nicht zwischen meta sx, v3 650b oder meta v4 origin entscheiden.

optisch gefallen mir beide!

die vor bzw. nachteile dem v4 gegenüber zum v3:

+ innenverlegte kabel laufen nicht mehr am gabelschaft entlang (scheuerstellen)
+ dämpfer nicht mehr unter dreckbeschuss
+ uphillperformance
+ kettenstrebenschutz größer
+ gewichtsminimierung

- limitiert auf dämpfer mit kleinen luftkammern
- dämpferaufnahme anfällig für defekte, da im rahmen integriert
- preis/leistung da neuentwicklung
- evtl. kinderkrankheiten da neuentwicklung
- haltbarkeit noch nicht bewiesen (mach ich mir beim commencal aber keine gedanken)

ich habe bedenken wegen der größe. ich bin 1,86 groß und würde zu large greifen. jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass das sattelrohr bei meta am v3 in large recht hoch ausfällt im vergleich zum sx... kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## mamu89 (20. Oktober 2014)

hab mir grad die spek des neuen meta am v4 Rahmens angeschaut... max. reifenbreite hinten: 57mm
das entspricht gerade mal 2,25er reifen. ich find n bisschen wenig für ein enduro


----------



## Apeman (20. Oktober 2014)

hey, steht so aber auch schon im meta am3 techbook...


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Oktober 2014)

Auf der commencal Homepage steht schon seit wenigen Tagen "En Stock", sprich auf Lager.
Müsste es dann nicht die Tage versendet werden?


----------



## elfGrad (26. Oktober 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Auf der commencal Homepage steht schon seit wenigen Tagen "En Stock", sprich auf Lager.
> Müsste es dann nicht die Tage versendet werden?


Das steht nur beim Meta SX und Meta AM V3 fürs Meta V4 stehen noch 41 Tage warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (26. Oktober 2014)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Das steht nur beim Meta SX und Meta AM V3 fürs Meta V4 stehen noch 41 Tage warten


Ja bezog  sich auf das v3. Ist aber noch nicht geliefert worden.


----------



## Apeman (29. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt gibt es alle V4 Modelle zu sehen!

Meta V4 Origin:











Meta V4 Essential:











Mata V4 Race:


----------



## Apeman (29. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist schon der 2. Test zum V4:
http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/?ausgabe=013


----------



## un1e4shed (20. November 2014)

Ja huch... der Rahmen wiegt nun lt. Homepage keine 3kg mehr sondern 3,2kg.... Wo kommt denn plötzlich das Mehrgewicht her....


----------



## stefanjansch (25. November 2014)

Wird am Ende des Tages komplett egal sein! 

Bin schon gespannt ob der Countdown stimmt, der auf der Homepage läuft


----------



## Plumpssack (28. November 2014)

Toll es ist nur noch der S Rahmen in schwarz verfügbar, sonst alles ausverkauft. Ich habe nachgefragt, wann die Rahmen wieder verfügbar sein werden, bekomme aber leider keine Antwort...


----------



## Blue729 (29. November 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Toll es ist nur noch der S Rahmen in schwarz verfügbar, sonst alles ausverkauft. Ich habe nachgefragt, wann die Rahmen wieder verfügbar sein werden, bekomme aber leider keine Antwort...



Du hast per e-Mail nachgefragt? In welcher Sprache?

Ruf doch einfach an^^.


----------



## chaka biker (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hat mitlerweile schon jemand das Meta Trail?
Wenn ja, dann würde mich interessieren wie es sich fährt und vor allem den Berg hoch klettert. könnt ihr mir auch evtl sagen wie viel denn der LRS wiegt ?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Januar 2015)

chaka biker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat mitlerweile schon jemand das Meta Trail?
> Wenn ja, dann würde mich interessieren wie es sich fährt und vor allem den Berg hoch klettert. könnt ihr mir auch evtl sagen wie viel denn der LRS wiegt ?
> 
> ...



1852g
Quelle: commencal bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (16. August 2015)

kann man beim Meta V4 die sattelstütze ganz versenken oder geht da der bolzen der umlenkwippe im weg um?


----------



## un1e4shed (17. August 2015)

umtreiber schrieb:


> kann man beim Meta V4 die sattelstütze ganz versenken oder geht da der bolzen der umlenkwippe im weg um?


Der Bolzen ist im Weg! Das Kabel für die Reverb passt durch, mehr aber nicht


----------



## umtreiber (25. August 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Laufrädern bzw. Naben der Hausmarke "ALPHA" ? Wer stellt die her?


----------



## Thiel (9. September 2015)

Wer kann was zur Reifenfreiheit sagen ?

Edit: Ich demnächst selber, da ich das Bike nun besitze.

Ein Manitou McLeod passt übrigens problemlos rein (wie es auch in der PDF steht) und man kann sogar die Hardware von Rock Shox nehmen. Passt alles perfekt.


----------



## PR-Music (22. November 2015)

Hi, kann mir einer sagen wie der normaler lack der rahmen in schwarz aussieht (matt, robust?) im vergleich zu tuereren variante anodized bei der 2015 version?

Ist das eher ein orange oder rot bei der 2016er version?


----------



## holgersen (30. November 2015)

Ich habe ein 2016er Meta HT AM in rot-schwarz. Der Lack ist matt und davon nicht zuwenig und auch recht robust. Habe noch ein Primal 29 in schwarz-grau glossy - da ist der Lack eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Farblich ist das rot ein neon-rot und kein orange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. Dezember 2015)

hallo, hier mein meta trail im ggw zustand. dem aufbau fehlt es natürlich noch an antrieb/schaltung und div kleinteilen.
es handelt sich um das '15er modell mit einem BOS Vipr2, da der RS nicht lieferbar war. mir soll's recht sein.
von bestellung bis auslieferung gingen fast vier wochen ins land, was schon ne elendig lange zeit war.


----------



## velozepet (20. Januar 2016)

Fährt jemand in Bayern das Meta AM V4 in S oder M?
Würde das Teil zu gern mal aus der Nähe sehen.
Habt ihr die Gewichtsangaben der Kompletträder mal überprüft? Also Eure Räder gewogen?


----------

